# Daft questions about smartphones



## Northerner (Aug 31, 2017)

I'm a complete ignoramus as far as smartphones are concerned, never having owned one. However, I am tempted by a lot of the features available on these devices so have been contemplating getting a cheapish one, but would just want to use my PAYG Virgin sim, which is basically text/phone calls and no data.

My questions are:

1) Do they all support wi-fi, i.e. could my mifi mobile hotspot be used instead of purchasing some expensive contract? I presume you can use any network since otherwise there wouldn't be any point in places providing free wifi e.g. pubs, transport etc.

2) Are most (all?) apps dependent on a wi-fi connection i.e do you need to be connected? I'm thinkin of things like the 'night sky' apps I've read about where you can identifiy constellations, or would some use GPS, like my Garmin running watch?

3) Any Android recommendations and specifications to consider e.g NFC, ram, rom, expansion, USB?


----------



## pottersusan (Aug 31, 2017)

I'm a dinosaur too. I do own a smartphone, but that's about as far as it goes


----------



## MikeTurin (Aug 31, 2017)

Northerner said:


> 1) Do they all support wi-fi, i.e. could my mifi mobile hotspot be used instead of purchasing some expensive contract? I presume you can use any network since otherwise there wouldn't be any point in places providing free wifi e.g. pubs, transport etc.


All recent ones are supporting wi-fi, of course.


> 2) Are most (all?) apps dependent on a wi-fi connection i.e do you need to be connected? I'm thinkin of things like the 'night sky' apps I've read about where you can identifiy constellations, or would some use GPS, like my Garmin running watch?


Depends on the app, of course. Most app, of course are a lot chatty on the network, some - like google Maps for instance - work offline with reduced functionality if you have cached the map data before.



> 3) Any Android recommendations and specifications to consider e.g NFC, ram, rom, expansion, USB?


[/quote]
I think you should check some things

4G phone connectivity
NFC 
USB-OTG (you can attach an usb stick to the phone or a wired external keyboard)
SD CARD slot (or buy it with 32GB of storage)
2GB of ram 
FM RADIO is an useful addon
Another couple of things: check  on forums how is the policy of the OS upgrade and if it's officially possible to unlock the bootloader, and personal preference, search for an almost "STOCK ROM" like most Lenovo/Motorola Moto series or the Nexus series (that are sponsored directly by google)
The model before this was my xmas gift to my dad and is very happy with it. The camera is so and so but for a quick photo is ok.

https://www.carphonewarehouse.com/motorola/moto-g5.html#!colour=gold&capacity=16GB&dealType=sf


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 31, 2017)

I'm an Apple man through and through. Much more secure than Android phones, specially if you bank online.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 31, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> I'm an Apple man through and through. Much more secure than Android phones, specially if you bank online.


...and several hundred pounds beyond my budget! 

Interestingly though, the forum stats show just how popular Apple/iPhones are - stats for the week just passed are:

For operating system:
 

...and by browser:


----------



## Hazel (Aug 31, 2017)

I love Samsung - have had a few, currently an S7 model.   

Never out of my hand.

I use it for texting, a diary, on line purchases, listening to the radio, watching TV, Googling for information, email, banking, camera, storing photos, social media, forums - to name a few

oh and occasionally a phone


----------



## Lilian (Aug 31, 2017)

Both my husband and I have a Blackview - bought new from ebay at around £60 which is a 16 GB but with a 32 GB SD card, so ample space.   It is android based and works just as good as the more expensive ones.    I have an iphone but use the Blackview in places where it could be mislaid, stolen or otherwise be parted from me so without banking etc.   I have it on a Tesco pay as you go sim.     It actually takes two sims if one so wishes.   Maybe one for private phone calls and the other for business for example.   Or one for wife the other for girl friend .  Actually useful to give second sim number to organisations who might pass your number over to cold callers.     It takes photographs, emails, messages, in fact everything a smart phone does.    It is the one I take abroad with me.


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 31, 2017)

Blimey, there's someone using a Blackberry

I got rid of mine when I was still working, that was before 2006!


----------



## grovesy (Aug 31, 2017)

I have a Sim free handset


Hazel said:


> I love Samsung - have had a few, currently an S7 model.
> 
> Never out of my hand.
> 
> ...


I too am a Samsung can, I find they are quite intuitive.


----------



## Lilian (Aug 31, 2017)

If you are saying mine @mike -  I do not think they are Blackberry.    They are Blackview and Marshmallow (which is an Android 6 system).    It works just as good as my iphone for the things I want to do with it.  The battery seems to last longer than the iphone too.   But it serves my needs and I am not worried about it at that price.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Aug 31, 2017)

I've got a Huawei and it's worked well for me for a couple of years. 4" display (which is better than some other phones) (480x800 pixels), one camera (again better than some other phones, inc. in dark situations), wifi, bluetooth and some other features. On offer from Carphone Weahouse, £20 + sim card with £10 (I sold the simcard on eBay as I wanted to use another network, £8).  You have to watch out for deals.
How much a phone costs depends on with networks sim card you get with it, and you can pay >£40 more sim free.
One advantage of Carphone Whearhouse is that the phones (usually) are unlocked, so you can put any sim card in.  They've been this way for a long time.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 31, 2017)

Samsungs also way beyond my budget, as it wouldn't be something I used a lot. Will have a look at the Blackview, @Lilian, thank you


----------



## Ralph-YK (Aug 31, 2017)

Northerner said:


> My questions are:
> 
> 1) Do they all support wi-fi, i.e. could my mifi mobile hotspot be used instead of purchasing some expensive contract? I presume you can use any network since otherwise there wouldn't be any point in places providing free wifi e.g. pubs, transport etc.


Yes.  Although it's always best to check before buying.  They'll be a list of "conectivity" things listed (on different websites) for each phone, and it'll be under that.


Northerner said:


> 2) Are most (all?) apps dependent on a wi-fi connection i.e do you need to be connected? I'm thinkin of things like the 'night sky' apps I've read about where you can identifiy constellations, or would some use GPS, like my Garmin running watch?


No. All the apps I've used on the phones network 3G connection.  The exception was the BBC iplayer, for TV programmes (possibly not fast enough connection).  Of course it depends what apps you might want to add to your device.  Why you mention GPS in there I've no idea.  That's completetly seperate/unrelated to data!


Northerner said:


> 3) Any Android recommendations and specifications to consider e.g NFC, ram, rom, expansion, USB?


4G.  I've read it's faster than 3G.  And there's been suggestions by phone serivce companies that the reception is better.  If you travel abroad then check which bands the phone uses.
The battery cappasity. The higher the number the better.
Screen size.  Here it depends what you need.  Yes, bigger is better, however it's to go in the same pocket. Going from 3/3.5 to 4 makes a big difference to how good it is to use.  4" at least.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Aug 31, 2017)

Oh, I forgot about cameras.  For selfies or video calls (Skype etc. You can video call through Facebook's Messenger app too) you're best off with a camera on the same side of the phone as the screen.  A lot of phones just have one camera, on the other (back) of the phone.


----------



## grovesy (Aug 31, 2017)

Samsung do a cheaper range of phones too.


----------



## Lilian (Aug 31, 2017)

I had a discussion with ISP regarding 3G and 4G.     4G is more expensive and all it gives is quicker connectivity.    My 3G connects pretty quickly anyway.    As I understand it, at the moment, there are still more 3G connection places than 4G.     I decided to stay on 3G.


----------



## Lilian (Aug 31, 2017)

Whatever you do @Northerner do not get an 8GB.    A 16GB with 32 GB SD would be the very minimum.   If you can afford a larger GB then do so.      A device that says say 8GB does not mean you have 8GB because 4 of those could be taken up with the workings of the phone and it is surprising how much various apps take up.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 31, 2017)

Have just been reading this about 'adups' Chinese spyware installed on cheap smartphones, and there is a comment on the Blackview reviews that that also contains this. Not too keen on this, is there something like a Malwarebytes that can clean up such things?

https://www.digitaltrends.com/mobile/kryptowire-adups-news/


----------



## Lilian (Aug 31, 2017)

I have Avast but you can get Malwarebytes for Android.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Aug 31, 2017)

Lilian said:


> I had a discussion with ISP regarding 3G and 4G.  4G is more expensive and all it gives is quicker connectivity.  My 3G connects pretty quickly anyway.


When I've been looking at tarifs my understanding was that 4G isn't charged more for.  And from what I've heard, that was one of the things that 3G (the phone company) set.  As one of the first companys with 4G, they decided not to charge more for it, setting the charging level for other companies to follow.
The cheaper phones don't have 4G.  So, if you'd otherwise have one of those, then you will have a higher initial cost for the actual phone.
As ever, this is something to keep an eye on.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 31, 2017)

David Garbutt said:


> Northerner, do you use a tablet? You said you wanted payg so I assume you don't make many calls. You might be happier with a tablet.
> I use tablet most of the time.
> I also use a moto g with basic virgin media contract. 1500 minutes a month, 1 gig data unlimited txt, Facebook messenger and WhatsApp. 4g for £6 a month.


Yes David, I do have a tablet, just fancied something a bit more portable for when out and about i.e pocket-sized or something I could carry in a running belt or arm pouch when out for a run. I make virtually no calls and never have, one of the main reasons I ditched my landline and got mifi (Three) once it became more reliable (and saved myself £250 a year wasted money!) - most months I pay nothing for calls, some months a couple of quid!  

That does sound like quite a decent contract you are on though, will investigate


----------



## Ralph-YK (Aug 31, 2017)

If you buy a phone outright, then get a sim only package, you may be able to get more data & minutes for your monthly charge.
Of course, lots of people don't do that cause of the cost of the phone they want.

Oh, you may have to look carefully to find a deal without 4G. When I've looked online I haven't seen a choice.

[Edited]


----------



## Ralph-YK (Aug 31, 2017)

I've thought my comments might be a little confused.
I know you intend to use WiFi. However, you'll probably be using mobile phone data some of the time.

My original comment was meant to mean: if you're spending enough money on the phone, check if it has 4G.
As I said, my phone cost me £20 (deal on at Carphone Wharhouse), is 3G and has served me well. There are a couple of places I disappear into a black hole.  I use 3 network pay as you go (not as good a deal as two years ago, and their tech fails on occasion). And for what I pay I'd get 4G service. Except I don't get to use it on my phone.

Still easy to get 3G only phones. May have to make a point of asking for a 3G service.


----------



## Lilian (Aug 31, 2017)

My main phone is an iphone 6 and does have the facility for 4G.      I am with Virgin  and they definitely charge more for 4G (except for the very cheapest sim only package).    I did buy my iphone outright and not through a contract.


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 31, 2017)

They say home is where your phone logs on to wifi automatically. My phone does that for sure. It also does that in the hairdressers, McGochans pub in Tobermory and most depressingly the Queen Elizabeth Hospital wifi in Glasgow


----------



## Lilian (Aug 31, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> They say home is where your phone logs on to wifi automatically. My phone does that for sure. It also does that in the hairdressers, McGochans pub in Tobermory and most depressingly the Queen Elizabeth Hospital wifi in Glasgow


That sounds the start of a new thread "where does your phone consider to be home" lol.


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 1, 2017)

Has anyone heard ? you can talk on them too  Tech is getting beterist


----------



## Ralph-YK (Sep 1, 2017)

HOBIE said:


> Has anyone heard ? you can talk on them too  Tech is getting beterist


New feature in the iPhone 6.


----------



## rossi_mac (Sep 1, 2017)

I have a blackberry great phone the new KEYone tis truly marvelous! 

But Northie I think you should just get bigger pockets to carry your tablet around!


----------



## AndBreathe (Sep 1, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> They say home is where your phone logs on to wifi automatically. My phone does that for sure. It also does that in the hairdressers, McGochans pub in Tobermory and most depressingly the Queen Elizabeth Hospital wifi in Glasgow



My phone auto joins the wifi in M&S, Tesco and ASDA.  What does that say about me?

Ooops.


----------



## Vicsetter (Sep 2, 2017)

Having just had my LG G3 die suddenly after 3yrs, I have bought the latest Motorola G5s Plus, which is great.  However I would have thought the standard Moto G5 (£162) would do you adequately Alan.  I thought you lived on your Mifi for internet, you do realise that a phone can do the same as your Mifi.  I switch mine to make it a local hotspot and then my wife can connect from her phone to get the internet.  It's a good idea to check coverage in your area the Three PAYG tariffs are the cheapest at 3p/min for calls and 1p/Mb for data, if their coverage is good for you then just add come credit and off you go.  My wife was on that tarrif and her credit has lasted  for a year as she doesn't make many calls.  I have just got her the Moto G5 and have put an ASDA mobile sim card on PAYG (8p/min for calls) but again your credit doesn't expire like some SPs.  (I don't know if it would work but the ASDA sim is 50p in store and gives you £10 of calls for 30 days, so maybe you could just buy another every month). P.S. ASDA uses the EE network  which seems to have the best UK coverage (I've seen it working on a boat approaching Mull from the Inner Hebrides (i know Three is rubbish in Mull, who do you use MikeyB)).
Have a look at Clove Technology (https://www.clove.co.uk tel: 01202 552936), I got a free set of headphones with my G5S.

If you can avoid using free WiFi hotspots when you are out and about its better, most require you to provide an email address! and virtually non are anything like secure, and I believe some of the supermarkets use your WiFi connection to track where you go in the store for marketting purposes!!!.
What do you pay for your Mifi, could you not just swap it for a phone? (the cheapest PAYG contract with thethering (hotspot) with Three is £13 a month with unlimited calls and 4GB data per month).

You might look at GiffGaff as well, you can tether on all their plans, which start at  £5 for 100Mb and 150 minutes per month but there is no contract to tie you in.
The CarphoneWarehouse has it's own offering which starts at £3.99 and runs on the Three network, don't know if it covers tethering though.

If you are not intending to make calls then a top-up PAYG plan would be best, in which case you have to look at whether your top-up expires (some do, others like ASDA require you to send a text, make a call once every 6 months just to keep it connected).


----------



## Vicsetter (Sep 2, 2017)

Just an afterthought for all you who drive (sorry Alan), but I have just found an App in the Google Playstore that turns you phone into a DashCam and records your journey/and traffic incident (called DailyRoads Voyager, does contain some ads), works in the background as well, so you can still use your phone as a SatNav.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 2, 2017)

Vicsetter said:


> What do you pay for your Mifi, could you not just swap it for a phone? (the cheapest PAYG contract with thethering (hotspot) with Three is £13 a month with unlimited calls and 4GB data per month).


Thanks for all this useful information Vic  I have been looking at the Moto G5, so good to get a recommendation. I am actually with Three on my mifi and pay £15 a month for 10 GB and get good enough speeds for my uses (don't need to stream films etc.! ) - will investigate options


----------



## Vicsetter (Sep 2, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Thanks for all this useful information Vic  I have been looking at the Moto G5, so good to get a recommendation. I am actually with Three on my mifi and pay £15 a month for 10 GB and get good enough speeds for my uses (don't need to stream films etc.! ) - will investigate options


FOr £14 a month on three you can have your phone as hotspot 12Gb data and unlimited phone calls. Might be worth giving Three a ring, see what they think, you should be able to ditch the MiFi.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 2, 2017)

Vicsetter said:


> FOr £14 a month on three you can have your phone as hotspot 12Gb data and unlimited phone calls. Might be worth giving Three a ring, see what they think, you should be able to ditch the MiFi.


Ooh! Sounds perfect!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 4, 2017)

Many thanks to all for your input, especially @Vicsetter for advice and recommendations - I now have a new Three contract with 30GB hotspot for £16 (currently paying £15 for 10GB, data only!) and a swanky and shiny new Moto G5S Plus with free quality headphones (I needed some anyway! ) on its way 

Time to enter the 21st century!


----------



## Mark Parrott (Sep 4, 2017)

I have the Moto G4, which i'm very happy with.  It's a bit bigger than the G5 but is a bit cheaper.  I went for the G4 as I didn't think the G5 was worth the extra money.


----------



## Vicsetter (Sep 4, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Many thanks to all for your input, especially @Vicsetter for advice and recommendations - I now have a new Three contract with 30GB hotspot for £16 (currently paying £15 for 10GB, data only!) and a swanky and shiny new Moto G5S Plus with free quality headphones (I needed some anyway! ) on its way
> 
> Time to enter the 21st century!


I guess you got it from Clove technology, same as me.  P.S. haven't used my much the last couple of days and it still says I've got 1 day left in the battery.  Headphones are £42 on Amazon, not bad.


----------



## Vicsetter (Sep 4, 2017)

P.S. I bought this case for mine, makes it a bit big but well protected: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B074VD1PMN/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
with a nice strong belt clip.

and this if you want a screen protector: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B074H37VQQ/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Northerner (Sep 4, 2017)

Vicsetter said:


> I guess you got it from Clove technology, same as me.  P.S. haven't used my much the last couple of days and it still says I've got 1 day left in the battery.  Headphones are £42 on Amazon, not bad.


Yes, I did Vic  I checked out the headphones on amazon too (always check to see if the £50 claim is genuine! ) and they have some pretty good reviews. Phone was cheaper on amazon, but sans headphones, so went to Clove


----------



## Northerner (Sep 4, 2017)

Vicsetter said:


> P.S. I bought this case for mine, makes it a bit big but well protected: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B074VD1PMN/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> with a nice strong belt clip.
> View attachment 4599
> and this if you want a screen protector: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B074H37VQQ/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Thanks again!


----------



## MikeTurin (Sep 4, 2017)

Mark Parrott said:


> I have the Moto G4, which i'm very happy with.  It's a bit bigger than the G5 but is a bit cheaper.  I went for the G4 as I didn't think the G5 was worth the extra money.


As I have said my dad is quite happy with it. Now he has discovered the Chromecast and said that is way better to use the phone rather than to hook the laptop to the VGA of the TV


----------

